# Hey, can anyone with ROLI Equator 2 let me know if this preset loads ok?



## Flintpope (Mar 11, 2022)

Titled *Flintpope Raining Then*, it is a blend of 3 basses, a Nylon Guitar and Rhodes Glass Mallets in a resonant mix that utilises the grain engine (on the guitar) for trippiness.

MW adds more bass and an analog pad.







5 macros give you contol over Nylons Grains, Glass (Mallets), Bass, Hi End Delay and Lo End Chorus.

All sounds are factory.

Close Equator 2 if it is open.

Just unzip Flintpope.zip, open the folder inside called Flintpope then drop the preset file _Flintpope Raining Then.equatorpreset_ into Documents/ROLI/Equator2/Presets

Re-open Equator 2, click PRESETS and search Flintpope.

I look forward to anyone letting me know if it works or if they get any issues. Thanks


----------



## jw57 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yep, loads fine here.


----------



## Flintpope (Mar 11, 2022)

jw57 said:


> Yep, loads fine here.


Thanks. I think I can go ahead and make a pack in due course.


----------

